

Rackspace is down - daflip

The entire Rackspace Dallas datacenter is offline, as is https://my.rackspace.com<p>The internal comms system in Rackspace is also down - I just spoke to somebody in UK support who says they're aware of an issue but currently dont' have any further information. He could not even look up my account details because of the outage. Sounds serious :(
======
wmf
My cloud server in Dallas is working fine, so not everything is down.

